# Excel Read-Only Problem



## samjohnson255 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have an excel document, which is protected and will only allow the users to access unlocked cells, which works great, but when the user tries to save the file it treats it as a read-only document. I have looked at all my settings and properties to try to figure out how I can remove the read-only, but have been unsuccessful. The cells that are locked need to remain locked. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Try File > Save As - from the next dialog box, look for Tools (top right corner) and click on the drop down. Now click on General Options and you will see another dialog box. Make sure the 'Read only recommended' check box is *cleared.* Let us know if that helps.


----------



## samjohnson255 (Aug 9, 2006)

I looked under the general options and the read-only recommended is unchecked. I did notice the folder I have the files in is checked at read-only, but when I uncheck the read-only and apply the changes and then close and reopen the properties then the read-only is rechecked. Do you have another suggestion?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you logged on as an Administrator? If not, that could explain why the Property won't change. Not sure what else to suggest just now - I'll keep looking.


----------



## samjohnson255 (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok here is what I've got. I changed the owner status from Administrator to the user. But when I go on the client computer (using the client user username) and I pull up the properties, security. It gives me a message saying "You only have permission to view the current security information on (The file name)". Telling me that the owner permission is not set right. Any ideas?


----------



## samjohnson255 (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok I even tried to log in as a administrtor on the client computer, it still says the file is read only. I tried to use my user name which I do have administrative prevledges, it brought the file up and non-read-only.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

So this file is on a network? Are you sorted now?


----------

